# LS tractor XR4145 nothing but trouble



## Gila

I bought a new LS tractor (XR 4145) about 4 years ago and I just hit 200 hours. 200 hours in not a lot of hours in 4 years but just about every time I use it something breaks. Usually something small but breaks all the same. Today was no different. I bush hogged for about 45 minutes and one of the sway bars broke for about the 8th time since I have had this tractor. I will never buy another LS tractor again. I am in North MS and the dealer I purchased tractor from has not been very good. Not sure what the 5 year warranty covers because it has not fixed a single thing in my four years of owning this tinder tractor. The hydraulics are weak. Wheels will not even turn in deep mud. Front loaded will not pick up a full load of rip rap. Air conditioner is useless in Mississippi heat, radio is horrible. Hydraulic control lock seems to always be half engaged when trying to use loader. While I can’t say it is a bad tractor because it always cranks and runs it usually leaves me walking back to my truck and/or fixing something every single time I use it. I almost bought a Mahindra but the LS dealer bad mouthed them saying the metal was sub standard. No way it could be worse than the LS. Oddly enough the same LS dealer now sells Mahindra. I feel like that is what I should have bought or a Kubota. If I do decide on the Mahindra it will definitely not be from my local LS and now Mahindra dealer. Sick of the POS LS


----------



## bmaverick

Gila said:


> I bought a new LS tractor (XR 4145) about 4 years ago and I just hit 200 hours. 200 hours in not a lot of hours in 4 years but just about every time I use it something breaks. Usually something small but breaks all the same. Today was no different. I bush hogged for about 45 minutes and one of the sway bars broke for about the 8th time since I have had this tractor. I will never buy another LS tractor again. I am in North MS and the dealer I purchased tractor from has not been very good. Not sure what the 5 year warranty covers because it has not fixed a single thing in my four years of owning this tinder tractor. The hydraulics are weak. Wheels will not even turn in deep mud. Front loaded will not pick up a full load of rip rap. Air conditioner is useless in Mississippi heat, radio is horrible. Hydraulic control lock seems to always be half engaged when trying to use loader. While I can’t say it is a bad tractor because it always cranks and runs it usually leaves me walking back to my truck and/or fixing something every single time I use it. I almost bought a Mahindra but the LS dealer bad mouthed them saying the metal was sub standard. No way it could be worse than the LS. Oddly enough the same LS dealer now sells Mahindra. I feel like that is what I should have bought or a Kubota. If I do decide on the Mahindra it will definitely not be from my local LS and now Mahindra dealer. Sick of the POS LS


FYI, you are not alone. Has your LS had any computer glitching issues as well? This was more pronounced in the past 5 years. 

I ended up with a restored like new UTDA Yanmar. It's solid and dependable. Near you are a few of the UTDA dealers. BUT, if you are looking for a cab and AC, then a Mahindra compact would do nicely. 

Mahindra doesn't make the machines, it's two other partners do. One is a Korean outfit since I think the 1960s and the other one is the very dependable Mitsubishi Ag Machinery division. Just depends on the Mahindra series you pick would be one of those 2.


----------



## Mrsig

Sorry you are having problems. My dealer has been great to me and I have been nothing but impressed with mine! It has done so much more than I thought it could do. Good luck!

P.S. my dealer showed me things on other tractors in my range but never said a bad thing about any of them..


----------



## willy81

If you think kubota is great this one web site people say its the worst
tractor on the market!
There are some people that are going to have more problems with their
equipment than others. Some people don't know how to operate their
equipment properly. Most of the problems with equipment is caused by
the operator as they don't used required parts, filters, fluids when required.
Wonder how many times I have seen the question: MY TRACTOR WON'T
START WHAT DO I DO??? Simple maintenance would have prevented
question like this.

willy


----------



## SidecarFlip

Well, I've owned at least 10 Kubota's (right now have a pair of M9000 large frame FWA turbocharged Kubota's) and other than one issue with a leaking hydraulic cylinder on one (replaced under warranty, no charge), I never had an issue with any of them. My current 2 have 4000 and 6000 hours on them respectively and other than regular and timely maintenance, never had issue one. I've had hydro's GST's and now 2 hydraulic shuttle units, one with a cab (and ac and the other an open station. If I was to ever replace them, they would be replaced with new Kubota's.

I think anyone can get a bad apple, it is, after all a complex machine. Like Willy aptly stated, if you don't take care of any of them, they will fail you. Not at all familiar with the LS brand as there are no LS dealers around here that I know of. No Mahindra dealers either. This is JD, Kubota and now a Branson dealer up town.

I use mine, I farm with them.


----------



## Ricky Rogers

Gila said:


> I bought a new LS tractor (XR 4145) about 4 years ago and I just hit 200 hours. 200 hours in not a lot of hours in 4 years but just about every time I use it something breaks. Usually something small but breaks all the same. Today was no different. I bush hogged for about 45 minutes and one of the sway bars broke for about the 8th time since I have had this tractor. I will never buy another LS tractor again. I am in North MS and the dealer I purchased tractor from has not been very good. Not sure what the 5 year warranty covers because it has not fixed a single thing in my four years of owning this tinder tractor. The hydraulics are weak. Wheels will not even turn in deep mud. Front loaded will not pick up a full load of rip rap. Air conditioner is useless in Mississippi heat, radio is horrible. Hydraulic control lock seems to always be half engaged when trying to use loader. While I can’t say it is a bad tractor because it always cranks and runs it usually leaves me walking back to my truck and/or fixing something every single time I use it. I almost bought a Mahindra but the LS dealer bad mouthed them saying the metal was sub standard. No way it could be worse than the LS. Oddly enough the same LS dealer now sells Mahindra. I feel like that is what I should have bought or a Kubota. If I do decide on the Mahindra it will definitely not be from my local LS and now Mahindra dealer. Sick of the POS LS





SidecarFlip said:


> Well, I've owned at least 10 Kubota's (right now have a pair of M9000 large frame FWA turbocharged Kubota's) and other than one issue with a leaking hydraulic cylinder on one (replaced under warranty, no charge), I never had an issue with any of them. My current 2 have 4000 and 6000 hours on them respectively and other than regular and timely maintenance, never had issue one. I've had hydro's GST's and now 2 hydraulic shuttle units, one with a cab (and ac and the other an open station. If I was to ever replace them, they would be replaced with new Kubota's.
> 
> I think anyone can get a bad apple, it is, after all a complex machine. Like Willy aptly stated, if you don't take care of any of them, they will fail you. Not at all familiar with the LS brand as there are no LS dealers around here that I know of. No Mahindra dealers either. This is JD, Kubota and now a Branson dealer up town.
> 
> I use mine, I farm with them.


I bought a 2019 XR4145!from the same dealer and nothing but runaround getting service from them - And it’s always drop the tractor off and it will take about a month to fix it - Who can do without their tractor for a minute month? No one and that’s how they get out of warranty work - Al’s is a good tractor but they have the worst service record of any tractor!


----------



## Wild Bill from B-ville

Have a 2021 LS MT3 45e. Having transmission problems, less than a year old, less than 800 hours, pretty much nothing but bush hogging a light clearing. Dealer doesn't want to own up to anything, and was told I didn't purchase the clutch insurance. Didn't know I had to purchase any insurance when it has a 6 year bumper to bumper warranty! Getting the total run around. Will let you know the outcome when it comes.


----------



## Tugguy

Wild Bill from B-ville said:


> Have a 2021 LS MT3 45e. Having transmission problems, less than a year old, less than 800 hours, pretty much nothing but bush hogging a light clearing. Dealer doesn't want to own up to anything, and was told I didn't purchase the clutch insurance. Didn't know I had to purchase any insurance when it has a 6 year bumper to bumper warranty! Getting the total run around. Will let you know the outcome when it comes.


LS is the same as New holland so If the LS dealer sucks maybe reach out to them for some advice. Parts availability has been ok but not great so I deal with 3 dealers accross the country to get what I need. I'm not easy on mine but have done the service with the best fluids available and have a clue about machinery. sorry to hear your experience has been less than acceptable.


----------



## Mrsig

Wild Bill from B-ville said:


> Have a 2021 LS MT3 45e. Having transmission problems, less than a year old, less than 800 hours, pretty much nothing but bush hogging a light clearing. Dealer doesn't want to own up to anything, and was told I didn't purchase the clutch insurance. Didn't know I had to purchase any insurance when it has a 6 year bumper to bumper warranty! Getting the total run around. Will let you know the outcome when it comes.


They have a 2 year bucket to bucket & a 6 year power train.


----------



## drclean

Ricky Rogers said:


> I bought a 2019 XR4145!from the same dealer and nothing but runaround getting service from them - And it’s always drop the tractor off and it will take about a month to fix it - Who can do without their tractor for a minute month? No one and that’s how they get out of warranty work - Al’s is a good tractor but they have the worst service record of any tractor!


I have the same tractor had a lot of trouble with it for a while, after 5 trips to dealer they finally reflashed the computer and now it is fixed. syncromesh shuttle went out at 50 hours, they had to rebuild transmission under warrenty, and it had fuel problems, air went out in cab 4 times, it spent 5 months in shop the 1st 2 years, it is a 2005, now it seems to be running ok.


----------



## Michelleb

Gila said:


> I bought a new LS tractor (XR 4145) about 4 years ago and I just hit 200 hours. 200 hours in not a lot of hours in 4 years but just about every time I use it something breaks. Usually something small but breaks all the same. Today was no different. I bush hogged for about 45 minutes and one of the sway bars broke for about the 8th time since I have had this tractor. I will never buy another LS tractor again. I am in North MS and the dealer I purchased tractor from has not been very good. Not sure what the 5 year warranty covers because it has not fixed a single thing in my four years of owning this tinder tractor. The hydraulics are weak. Wheels will not even turn in deep mud. Front loaded will not pick up a full load of rip rap. Air conditioner is useless in Mississippi heat, radio is horrible. Hydraulic control lock seems to always be half engaged when trying to use loader. While I can’t say it is a bad tractor because it always cranks and runs it usually leaves me walking back to my truck and/or fixing something every single time I use it. I almost bought a Mahindra but the LS dealer bad mouthed them saying the metal was sub standard. No way it could be worse than the LS. Oddly enough the same LS dealer now sells Mahindra. I feel like that is what I should have bought or a Kubota. If I do decide on the Mahindra it will definitely not be from my local LS and now Mahindra dealer. Sick of the POS LS


----------



## Michelleb

They know their products are garbage, but they keep getting rich off of Americans.


----------



## drclean

i have a xr4145 ls also, the first 5 years was a killer, they have flashed the computer and finally got it right, it is running fine now after fixing the air 5 times. it is not the dealer but south carolina, my shuttle trans locked after 50 hours and that was fixed under warrenty in about 3 months. I ran it today and now is working fine... i guess it had bugs in it


----------



## Michelleb

Headquarters don't care, they know that model is garbage, that's why they have a bulletin on it. They're paying workers 11.00 to build your tractors, think about it. So many customers have BBB. LEMON LAW, OR FILE SUIT AGAINST THESE CROOKS!

The only ones winning is the HR/Business partner and the Koreans. New Holland and LS is the same.


----------



## drclean

Gila said:


> I bought a new LS tractor (XR 4145) about 4 years ago and I just hit 200 hours. 200 hours in not a lot of hours in 4 years but just about every time I use it something breaks. Usually something small but breaks all the same. Today was no different. I bush hogged for about 45 minutes and one of the sway bars broke for about the 8th time since I have had this tractor. I will never buy another LS tractor again. I am in North MS and the dealer I purchased tractor from has not been very good. Not sure what the 5 year warranty covers because it has not fixed a single thing in my four years of owning this tinder tractor. The hydraulics are weak. Wheels will not even turn in deep mud. Front loaded will not pick up a full load of rip rap. Air conditioner is useless in Mississippi heat, radio is horrible. Hydraulic control lock seems to always be half engaged when trying to use loader. While I can’t say it is a bad tractor because it always cranks and runs it usually leaves me walking back to my truck and/or fixing something every single time I use it. I almost bought a Mahindra but the LS dealer bad mouthed them saying the metal was sub standard. No way it could be worse than the LS. Oddly enough the same LS dealer now sells Mahindra. I feel like that is what I should have bought or a Kubota. If I do decide on the Mahindra it will definitely not be from my local LS and now Mahindra dealer. Sick of the POS LS


i have the same tractor, transmission went out at 50 hours, fixed under warranty which took 2 months, then it would not start, back to shop and they said someone put tobacco in tank, except no one around here uses it. the computer has been flashed 2 or 3 times. air went out 4 times, running good now. hope it lasts for a while. and when they tore tractor apart they ran a power steering line above the frame and a bump in field crushed it, they fixed it also, hydraulic control has a knob under seat the will increase flow, you might want to check it..


----------



## drclean

drclean said:


> i have a xr4145 ls also, the first 5 years was a killer, they have flashed the computer and finally got it right, it is running fine now after fixing the air 5 times. it is not the dealer but south carolina, my shuttle trans locked after 50 hours and that was fixed under warrenty in about 3 months. I ran it today and now is working fine... i guess it had bugs in it


just got it hauled into dealer again today, this time a light on dash was flashing, said tier 4 system was not working, this makes the 3rd time for this problem, not to mention in the last 3 years air condition was fixed 4 times, and it would not have any power a few times, now i saw on loader that a link near the bucked on both sides is broken, one half way on left side and the one on right side all the way, some kind of curly piece of metal, don't buy this machine if you dont want to spend a lot of down time. dealer said it was operator misuse, i never misuse the loader as I have a 1989 ford 1720 and a new holand 35, all with loader and synchromesh transmissions;


----------



## drclean

drclean said:


> just got it hauled into dealer again today, this time a light on dash was flashing, said tier 4 system was not working, this makes the 3rd time for this problem, not to mention in the last 3 years air condition was fixed 4 times, and it would not have any power a few times, now i saw on loader that a link near the bucked on both sides is broken, one half way on left side and the one on right side all the way, some kind of curly piece of metal, don't buy this machine if you dont want to spend a lot of down time. dealer said it was operator misuse, i never misuse the loader as I have a 1989 ford 1720 and a new holand 35, all with loader and synchromesh transmissions;


after 3 weeks it is still at dealer, they said the pvc valve is bad and have ordered one,,3weeks for a pvc valve, it must be coming by motor boat from someplace


----------



## drclean

Gila said:


> I bought a new LS tractor (XR 4145) about 4 years ago and I just hit 200 hours. 200 hours in not a lot of hours in 4 years but just about every time I use it something breaks. Usually something small but breaks all the same. Today was no different. I bush hogged for about 45 minutes and one of the sway bars broke for about the 8th time since I have had this tractor. I will never buy another LS tractor again. I am in North MS and the dealer I purchased tractor from has not been very good. Not sure what the 5 year warranty covers because it has not fixed a single thing in my four years of owning this tinder tractor. The hydraulics are weak. Wheels will not even turn in deep mud. Front loaded will not pick up a full load of rip rap. Air conditioner is useless in Mississippi heat, radio is horrible. Hydraulic control lock seems to always be half engaged when trying to use loader. While I can’t say it is a bad tractor because it always cranks and runs it usually leaves me walking back to my truck and/or fixing something every single time I use it. I almost bought a Mahindra but the LS dealer bad mouthed them saying the metal was sub standard. No way it could be worse than the LS. Oddly enough the same LS dealer now sells Mahindra. I feel like that is what I should have bought or a Kubota. If I do decide on the Mahindra it will definitely not be from my local LS and now Mahindra dealer. Sick of the POS LS


my ls xr4145 has been nothing but truble, transmission broke at 50 hours, starting problems several time, to dealer 4 times to fix air conditioning, and now they say a pvc valve is plugged, it has not regened in 2-3 years, been waiting on pvc valve for 4 weeks, this thing has been in the dealers shop more than in my fields for 6 years now. would not suggest anyone get on. they have a parts problem for sure


----------



## randyajames1959

drclean said:


> my ls xr4145 has been nothing but truble, transmission broke at 50 hours, starting problems several time, to dealer 4 times to fix air conditioning, and now they say a pvc valve is plugged, it has not regened in 2-3 years, been waiting on pvc valve for 4 weeks, this thing has been in the dealers shop more than in my fields for 6 years now. would not suggest anyone get on. they have a parts problem for sure





drclean said:


> my ls xr4145 has been nothing but truble, transmission broke at 50 hours, starting problems several time, to dealer 4 times to fix air conditioning, and now they say a pvc valve is plugged, it has not regened in 2-3 years, been waiting on pvc valve for 4 weeks, this thing has been in the dealers shop more than in my fields for 6 years now. would not suggest anyone get on. they have a parts problem for sure


 Mahindra is no better, I bought a 2540 and the loader came as a unit they said insurance cover bit as one unit the motor went on it at 150 hour and had tom pay of the difference in the loader. Mahindra Finance is a rip off 3 Different Companies? Run from them as fast as you can!


----------



## randyajames1959

drclean said:


> my ls xr4145 has been nothing but truble, transmission broke at 50 hours, starting problems several time, to dealer 4 times to fix air conditioning, and now they say a pvc valve is plugged, it has not regened in 2-3 years, been waiting on pvc valve for 4 weeks, this thing has been in the dealers shop more than in my fields for 6 years now. would not suggest anyone get on. they have a parts problem for sure


I understand that! I have the parts and manual, but this 16 speed F/R is like a 24 Jewel Swiss Watch, and I think I will have to tear it down to rearend! Have split tractor 3 times and replaced synchromesh gears as manual advised but has not changed my situation! It is staying split until I tear it down to rear axle! It has been a great tractor I have just not found the right info! I am just anal about sending my vehicles or anything out to a repair shop! I was over maintenance at a Concrete Company, and you could not send a Concrete Plant in for service! I always thought if they can do it, I can too! Thanks for your reply and God Bless Sir!


----------



## randyajames1959

lr


Wild Bill from B-ville said:


> Have a 2021 LS MT3 45e. Having transmission problems, less than a year old, less than 800 hours, pretty much nothing but bush hogging a light clearing. Dealer doesn't want to own up to anything, and was told I didn't purchase the clutch insurance. Didn't know I had to purchase any insurance when it has a 6 year bumper to bumper warranty! Getting the total run around. Will let you know the outcome when it comes.


Yes, they kill you with misinformation or their lies, most have already sold their souls!


----------

